# Silt Fence



## UDMBA (Jan 22, 2006)

What are the best methods for installing silt fence? 

Do you install it yourself or do you sub out your silt fence installation. If so, do you have any referals?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

We install it ourselves, usually figure $4/ft. and try to use machine whenever we can.


----------



## UDMBA (Jan 22, 2006)

I've seen quotes for $1-2/foot from silt fence installing contractors. It seemed almost too good to be true. The only labor on my part was to mark the runs where I wanted fence. 

Are there any silt fence installers in your area?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I know of a few, although I've never called for any quotes. Just easier to do it ourselves, and the price we charge is a good money maker for us.:thumbup:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

UDMBA said:


> I've seen quotes for $1-2/foot from silt fence installing contractors.


Me too - and it included removal. As far as I'm concerned that's an insanely low price. We'll do small quamtities or, if it fits in with down time while we're moving onto a job, rent a small machine (mini excavators with a 12" wide bucket are the bomb but trenchers will do too) and do it ourselves.

Where are you?


----------



## UDMBA (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm located in Ohio.

Here we're seeing stricter enforcement of EPA silt fence and erosion control regulations. Have you seen any of that out your way?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Have we seen it? It's been at least 20 years since any developer around these parts has as much as scraped a blade of grass off of a parcel of land that drains to the Chesapeake Bay without first putting up silt fence. We have inspectors for the sediment control inspectors. Outhouses have silt fnce around them. Big contractors have their own 'company' silt fence made with their logos and phone numbers on it. Disturbed areas have to be stabilized within 7 days of their initial disturbance. Teenage girls wear dresses made of silt fence to their proms (I made that one up).


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We use a excavator to cut in a small trench. Pound the stakes in then come back with the excavator and push the dirt back in against the fence. Sometimes we have to install SF in wooded areas so we have a frost tooth that we put on our backhoe bucket to rip a very small trench. After pounding the stakes, we come back with shovels and push the dirt against the fence. 


Some jobs we do require DEP approved silt fence which has 2x2 stakes every 4 ft and come in 52 ft rolls which are relatively pricey. For this we get $3.50 per foot. Whenever we can, we'll use a cheaper silt fence that has 1x1 stakes at every 10 ft and we get $2.50 per ft for that.


----------

